# What do you look for in a gas splitter?



## billjustbill (Sep 19, 2016)

With wood going up, $225-$275 for oak; split and stacked, I see the need for more work to offset the costs.  Around this North Central Texas Metroplex, fallen big trees and knotty rough ones people just want hauled away are going to be my best resource.

What qualities in price, engines, splitting tonnage, and other factors do you consider making wood splitting faster and easier?  Are 4-Way splitting heads worth having?

With final purchases of supplies and equipment for my solar panel project almost ready to start, monthly cost of living expenses like groceries and gasoline, and several "surprise" trips to the dentist, I've been using my credit card to earn bonus points on purchases that earn double and triple points.  If I can't pay off the purchases at the end of the month, I don't use it, but I've earned a $500 gift card for any Sears store and it would be a good chunk off the splitter's cost.  Do you have a brand and/or a place that has good quality and sale prices that you've purchased from?

Thanks for the insight,
Bill


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2016)

billjustbill said:


> With wood going up, $225-$275 for oak; split and stacked, I see the need for more work to offset the costs.  Around this North Central Texas Metroplex, fallen big trees and knotty rough ones people just want hauled away are going to be my best resource.
> 
> What qualities in price, engines, splitting tonnage, and other factors do you consider making wood splitting faster and easier?  Are 4-Way splitting heads worth having?
> 
> ...



Most folks here would say 22 ton seems to be the sweet spot when it comes to hydraulic splitters . . . it will handle about anything you can throw at it.

Engine . . . While I am a Honda guy, my MTD came with a Briggs engine and honestly it has been running fine since I bought it in 2009 or 2010 (I forget the exact year) and I really cannot complain. Truthfully, the engine seems to be a relatively cheap part to replace if I ever need to do so -- depending if I go OEM or a Harbor Freight Chinese special . . . but for now that is not really even a concern as it is still chugging along fine.

Prices: If you're going with a hydraulic figure on $800-$1,200 I would say . . . depending on the brand and if you can get any discounts.

Truthfully, I find my 27-ton MTD a bit slow sometimes, but it still works faster than me with a maul . . . and is a lot easier . . . and even if it is slow, at the end of a splitting session I am still feeling tired . . . so having a wicked fast splitter is not a priority. I have never used a four way splitter . . . mostly because much of the knotty stuff (and the size of the wood) I process would most likely not work out all that well.

Here's one model that has been getting high reviews from many members here as of late . . .

http://www.sears.com/dirty-hand-too...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## maple1 (Sep 19, 2016)

For me, it's being able to go vertical (I don't go that way often, but it sure is nice when I want to) - and not so big that I can't move it around some by hand. Mine is usually behind my ATV or trailer on a ball - but for the times it isn't, it's nice to be able to move it around & easily re-position it by hand.

From there, being able to work the controls & split from either side. Then nothing hanging down to catch stuff when I'm towing it through the woods. Then the motor being away from the splitting area so falling chunks won't do motor damage. A small removeable table/rack also seems a must.

There are times when a 4-way might help - but it's not on my priority list. If I had one, it would need to be easily removeable.

(Generally speaking).


----------



## Wickets (Sep 19, 2016)

Second the 22 ton dirty hand recommendation.....keep an eye open at your local lowes....the sales they have are quite good.  As an aside, $225 stacked is not all that bad: between gas, insurance, time to get wood, cut it up and split, and then stack you might ask yourself why it isnt $625


----------



## Jags (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmmm...key words like "Texas" - "Fallen big trees" - "knotty ones"....thems some important words to think about.  Texas grows some pretty tough stuff in the wood world. I am also one that agrees with the 22 ton being able to do most of what most folks are gonna work up.  Your key words make me question if you fit into the "most" category. If I were in the same position as you, I think I would be looking to upgrade from a 22 ton unit.  Just my opinion.

Oh - 4 way wedges don't like knotty, twisty stuff.


----------



## Slow burn (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a speedco 22 ton with the Briggs motor. It has a big store brand name on it .Splits vertical or horizontal. It has split over 50 cord with 0 issues. All hard wood, some big knotty pieces. Sometimes she grunts a bit but I haven't found a piece it wouldn't split.  It was definitely worth the 950$ I payed. I really like the bolt on shelf to catch the spilt. Works best if you have someone you can trust to run the lever while one loads. 

I worked at a mill for a bit there was a huge sign on the wall

"Stay at ten"


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2016)

Lotta good threads in the Gear Forum if you need more info...


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 19, 2016)

billjustbill said:


> With wood going up, $225-$275 for oak; split and stacked, I see the need for more work to offset the costs.  Around this North Central Texas Metroplex, fallen big trees and knotty rough ones people just want hauled away are going to be my best resource.
> 
> What qualities in price, engines, splitting tonnage, and other factors do you consider making wood splitting faster and easier?  Are 4-Way splitting heads worth having?
> 
> ...


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 19, 2016)

Brave 34 ton.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 19, 2016)

ohlongarm said:


> View attachment 184116


----------



## bunfoolio (Sep 19, 2016)

I have 5 ton electric and it works great.  A little slower then the gas but it does 95% of what a gas one does.  I have been looking at looking  at the dht 22 ton ton with the 4 way.  That  would be a dramagic improvement in output. It's about 1k at lowes.  Also my electric cost me 300 and has done about 15 cords so far.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 19, 2016)

The Gear section of the forum has many threads like this. I personally have an Ariens 22T with the Subaru engine and it does me good for personal use. I debated the 22T DHT and thought it looked good as well. I had a large giftcard for HD when I bought it. I was out the door under $600.00 for the splitter. If you are commercial then, you may want to go bigger and faster.


----------



## redyute (Sep 19, 2016)

I've always used a log splitter, just got a new one earlier this year and love it.This one is well build and handles itself pretty good, the Honda Motor is really nice and good on gas compared to the other one I used with the briggs engine. Got this one at Northern tools for $1700


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 19, 2016)

I split most of my wood by hand. I have a little 5 ton splitter to play with but if I was in the market for a real splitter I'd be considering one of these http://www.supersplit.com/home/index.html 

Now please understand I have never used one of these so I'm not making any official recommendation, but these seem so much faster than the typical slow moving hydraulic splitters.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 19, 2016)

dafattkidd said:


> I split most of my wood by hand. I have a little 5 ton splitter to play with but if I was in the market for a real splitter I'd be considering one of these http://www.supersplit.com/home/index.html
> 
> Now please understand I have never used one of these so I'm not making any official recommendation, but these seem so much faster than the typical slow moving hydraulic splitters.



I know somebody that owns one of these kinetic splitters and he swore by it because if its speed. He kept harping on me for my Ariens 22T, being a 12 second return. After hearing him brag for a bit, I had to see it in person. I went to his house and took a look. I admit, it is very fast with a 3 second return. It is always ready to go after a split. However, it only seemed to handle smaller rounds and is a horizontal only splitter. So I went and brought him a 36 inch round that I typically would need to split. Not only did it take both of us to load it up, but the splitter just bounced off the round. Proof is in the pudding. Now granted, it does have its place if you are splitting <12" rounds that you can easily lift, place, and split in less than 3 seconds constantly then it is a better splitter, but if you are managing 30"+ rounds, you don't need 3 second splitting time.


----------



## redyute (Sep 20, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> I know somebody that owns one of these kinetic splitters and he swore by it because if its speed. He kept harping on me for my Ariens 22T, being a 12 second return. After hearing him brag for a bit, I had to see it in person. I went to his house and took a look. I admit, it is very fast with a 3 second return. It is always ready to go after a split. However, it only seemed to handle smaller rounds and is a horizontal only splitter. So I went and brought him a 36 inch round that I typically would need to split. Not only did it take both of us to load it up, but the splitter just bounced off the round. Proof is in the pudding. Now granted, it does have its place if you are splitting <12" rounds that you can easily lift, place, and split in less than 3 seconds constantly then it is a better splitter, but if you are managing 30"+ rounds, you don't need 3 second splitting time.



Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Kelster (Sep 21, 2016)

You can't go wrong with a Wallenstein splitter.  I've used a WX540 w/ 4-way wedge for 3 years now and it never skips a beat.  The only change I'd make if I could would be to decrease the return cycle rate.  It's seriously over-built and worth every penny.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## maple1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Agreed. My Surge Master is a re-badged Wallenstein. It works great, and is configured the way I like.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 22, 2016)

I do mostly big knotty oak with my DHT-22, and it crunches right through. It does slow down a lot when pushing sideways through the grain in a big knotty elbow, but I haven't found anything that will actually stop it and require a second whack.

I've only split about a cord of oak and maple with it so far though; elm might be more of a challenge (if there"s any elm trees left to burn anyway).

DHT does make a 27 ton model, but it seems to have the same engine and hydraulic pump, and a bigger cylinder and higher cycle time. I actually had the option to buy a slightly damaged-in-shipping 27 at about the same price as a 22, and took the 22 anyway. I was sorry to lose the log table, but I wanted the faster splitter.

Now that I have it, I think the 27 would have been just fine also, as the 22 is faster than I can keep up with.


----------



## billjustbill (Dec 29, 2016)

Through a lot of "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday" sale discounts, plus "free" shipping,  I ordered the Titan 37 ton "Push Through" splitter....  $2,180.00.  It's still on backorder until Jan. 17.... but *I've funded more than half that cos*t with profits from several flea market/garage sale finds that I've sold on Craigslist and with garage sale found brass and copper scrap metal selling  events...  LOL.

http://www.palletforks.com/titan-ou...er-37-ton-tractor-mount-w-log-lift-catch.html

Almost identical version of the same splitter, but no discounts, $360 paid for shipping, and $250 higher.



This splitter takes 12 gallons of AW32 hydraulic oil and it's been an adventure getting it.  When Amazon sent three cartons, each with four 1-gallon jugs of "Mag 1" in original large print factory shipping cartons with a label slapped on them, anyone could tell what's inside.  Apparently somebody at the Ft. Worth UPS center liked the oil.
  Two cartons arrived...sort of....  You know something is wrong when carton quietly "sloshes" and the second carton rattles and bumps as it is picked up.   One of three cartons was delivered in great shape. The second one was tampered with, by removing 2 of the one gallon jugs and putting back 2 small bottles of Pead-a-Sure formula for children, three bags of green flat glass marbles, and a fizzing soap egg with a Stegosaurus inside..... then clear taped over the opening.   Of the two cartons delivered in the 6:00 pm December darkness, the UPS driver put the opened carton with the clear opening turned upside down on the porch and took off like a "Bat-Out-Of-Heaven".....I was expecting the order and within 60 seconds of the "knock on the door", I opened the front door and only saw his tail lights.....  The third carton was traced to the same 1:00 a.m. UPS distribution center and then it completely disappeared..... to this day, the tracking number still shows it never left the the UPS facility.  When I called the Ft. Worth, Texas UPS complaint number, the employee listened, checked the tracking numbers that took "forever" to call out, then said there was nothing they could do.   It was up to the "Shipper to initiate the investigation."  Amazon has been great in making things right.  They let me keep the two extra gallons of hydraulic oil....and the other stuff.... and sent me two new cartons, each with four one gallon jugs.

  As I'm awaiting the backorder, I continue to learn it must be registered for highway pullling.....  Here in Texas I've learned that if it has a trailer hitch and is pulled down the road, even as little as once or twice a year, it has to be register.   A "Temp Tag", good for 30 days cost $25.00, or a yearly plate cost is $56.00.....the splitter weighs about 1,000 lbs. Still, that costs as much as a small 5'x8' trailer with a 3,000 lb. axle/weight load cost to register.....   A slow moving vehicle like a farm tractor pulled or self powered piece of farm machinery is the only way a slow moving orange triangle sign is used....

It seems every department of state or local government wants in your pocket to get their share out of your money....

I'll update the posting when I get the splitter if some of you will let me know.   Thanks to all who shared in answering my original questions.

Bill


----------



## blades (Dec 29, 2016)

ain't that the truth


billjustbill said:


> It seems every department of state or local government has to get their share out of your money....


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 30, 2016)

billjustbill said:


> With wood going up, $225-$275 for oak; split and stacked, I see the need for more work to offset the costs.  Around this North Central Texas Metroplex, fallen big trees and knotty rough ones people just want hauled away are going to be my best resource.
> 
> What qualities in price, engines, splitting tonnage, and other factors do you consider making wood splitting faster and easier?  Are 4-Way splitting heads worth having?
> 
> ...


Bill it takes a heck of a splitter to run a 4-way. Your everyday splitter from the box stores won't cut it if you want to run a 4-way and want to split everything.They will be fine for smaller stuff.Been there and done that. If you are just splitting for your self you would be well served to look into getting a Speeco Splitter in the 22-28 ton range. They can be had for around $950-$1,000. I used one HARD for years to sell firewood and it was a absolute champ! There are ways to overcome really big rounds from really big trees to turn them into manageable pieces for your splitter. I ran a Stihl MS 660 with FULL CHISEL chain to quarter the big rounds into manageable pieces. Works like a charm.The Speeco can be found at TSC and Rural King and Blains farm stores.Money well spent. The only reason I sold the one I had was to upgrade to a $7500 commercial splitter with a 4 and 6 way head with a log lift...


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 31, 2016)

Or you can spend much less than 1/3 the price and do it the easier way with a tilting splitter while you do most of your work sitting on a round. Notice the all important chair next to the round being split. 
(County Line 22 ton made by Speeco new for around $800)


----------



## wpgibson (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought a dirty hands tools 22 ton from lowes in August, the build quality when it was out together was terrible. I had leaks out of the hydrologic fittings at 4 different places within 2 hours of steady work. I repaired them, but when it started a new leak at a different connection on the next use, I returned it for a full refund, and went across the street to HD to pickup a Ariens 27 ton that was on sale.

After about 10 hours of use, I had to tighten one loose fitting, but that's it (and do an initial oil change). 
I've split gnarly oak and sycamore, and recently started working a location that's primarily locust.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason763 (Jan 2, 2017)

redyute said:


> I've always used a log splitter, just got a new one earlier this year and love it.This one is well build and handles itself pretty good, the Honda Motor is really nice and good on gas compared to the other one I used with the briggs engine. Got this one at Northern tools for $1700
> View attachment 184132


 I have the same splitter and love it.  Only split eight cords with it so far with no problems


----------



## woodhog73 (Jan 2, 2017)

wpgibson said:


> I bought a dirty hands tools 22 ton from lowes in August, the build quality when it was out together was terrible. I had leaks out of the hydrologic fittings at 4 different places within 2 hours of steady work. I repaired them, but when it started a new leak at a different connection on the next use, I returned it for a full refund, and went across the street to HD to pickup a Ariens 27 ton that was on sale.



Interesting 

I looked at the DHT and Speeco splitters. They get very good reviews and have a great reputation. Almost bought one.

However when I looked at the Gravely splitters ( identical to Ariens) I could see the fit and finish, general quality from just looking and touching it, etc appeared to my eyes anyways a step up. Plus you get the subaru engine which is every match to a honda small engine in quality and ease of starting. My subaru engine on my Gravely starts in 2 pulls max even when it's 15 degrees out.  But they cost a couple hundred more so hard to say what's a better value. 

Some people say the mid mount of the hydraulic unit on a 1/2 beam splitter is less desirable than a full beam. However it's so solidly mounted on the Gravely / aeriens units I can't see where it would be a negative it's a solid machine with solid mounts. But on other splitters with a 1/2 beam this might be something to look at.


----------



## billjustbill (Feb 7, 2017)

billjustbill said:


> Through a lot of "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday" sale discounts, plus "free" shipping,  I ordered the Titan 37 ton "Push Through" splitter....  $2,180.00.  It's still on backorder until Jan. 17.... but *I've funded more than half that cos*t with profits from several flea market/garage sale finds that I've sold on Craigslist and with garage sale found brass and copper scrap metal selling  events...  LOL.
> 
> http://www.palletforks.com/titan-ou...er-37-ton-tractor-mount-w-log-lift-catch.html
> 
> ...




Gentlemen,

I want to post a correction to my purchase.....  When the Titan splitter was shipped, this company tried to send LAST YEAR'S MODEL.....  LAST YEAR'S MODEL HAS AN 8 GALLON HYDRAULIC OIL TANK....THEIR AD SAID AT FIRST THAT THEY CHANGED TO A "12 GALLON" TANK....  FINAL CHANGE TO ALL THEIR ADS ON AMAZON.COM, EBAY, AND TITAN'S OWN WEBSITE  SAID IT WAS "ELEVEN GALLONS".
A salesman NAMED SCOTT said he didn't know why their website described the larger tank...

When I found out they tried the "BAIT AND SWITCH", I CALLED AND SPOKE TO ANOTHER SALESMAN NAMED "ZACH".  HE SAID HE DIDN'T KNOW IF IT WAS SENT WITH A LARGER TANK OR NOT.....  THEN, HE SAID I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE DELIVERY TO CHECK AND SEE.... (IN other words, get me to accept delivery).  I told Zach that I would consider accepting delivery IF HE COULD PUT HIS HANDS ON A LARGER TANK AND SEND ME THE TRACKING NUMBER FOR IT AND AT NO CHARGE....  HE SAID HE COULD NOT KNOW IF THEY HAD A LARGER TANK SINCE THEY HAVE TWO WAREHOUSES IN TWO DIFFERENT STATES...

When the freight company called for a delivery appointment, I refused delivery and told the Freight Company that the TITAN sent the wrong model.  Meanwhile my money has been tied up since Black Friday in November and now it was January...  Then ZACH SAID HE COULD NOT REFUND MY MONEY UNTIL THE CRATE WAS RETURNED TO THEIR WAREHOUSE, THEN ADD ANOTHER 3 TO  5 DAYS.....  BECAUSE THAT WAS TITAN'S POLICY....

I NEVER EVEN SAW THE TITAN PALLETFORKS'  WOOD SPLITTER AS IT SAT IN THE FEDEX RECEIVING CENTER IN FT. WORTH ANOTHER WEEK AFTER EVERYBODY KNEW IT WAS BEING RETURNED.  TITAN SHIPS FEDEX ECONOMY FREIGHT.....

I WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM  TITAN....EVER.  TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND MY FRUSTRATION WITH THIS COMPANY, TAKE A LOOK AT THEIR SALES RECORD OF NEGATIVES ON EBAY.   IT FOREWARNS ANY BUYER OF THE CALIBER OF THIS COMPANY.
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=titanattachments&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=291787919332&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

On the good side, with dollars made from selling garage/estate sale finds, I did buy a splitter from Rugged Made.  The company has pages of support parts for the same style AND  37 TON splitter. With the smoothness of it's delivery, and many steps already completed to cut down assembly time, and an even larger oil tank!!,  their whole "family" of products and support staff make owning their product worth so much more!!  Although more expensive, in the end, if the company could be a single person, Rugged Made is the type of person you'd want your son or daughter to marry.... ;>)

https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...lectric-start-48-563-737-lf15ec-22-ll-ct.html

I don't have it assembled, yet.  Heck, I've been at another estate sale and bought a small trailer with leaf spring suspension... and a tilting frame to haul my new wood splitter a bit faster down the highway.  The owner said, "If you'll buy a new ball coupler hitch for the trailer to get it to your house, I'll sell this trailer to you for $15.00."

Happy Bill


----------



## billjustbill (Feb 14, 2017)

BUMP:  I wanted to keep this thread being seen as Spring storms and fallen wood will cause more splitter sales.... A lot of good  fellows took time to share their experiences, the type splitter they purchased and use,  and what works for them.

Followup:  Titan Pallet-Forklift Company's Upper Management has never responded to a much more direct version of the above review as of 2/14/17....

Bill


----------



## billjustbill (Mar 9, 2017)

Titan Reply: March 2, 2017

Hello Mr. *********, 

I hope this message fins you in the best of spirits! It was my great pleasure speaking with you. We are deeply apologetic for your experience and want to assure you that this message has reached your intended audience. I appreciate your candid feed back. Our management team is using this feedback to implement fixes in communication, quality and consistency. Thanks again Mr. *********. 


Best regards,

Jacelyn Burley

Titan Distributors 
Customer Service Supervisor


----------



## ksks (Apr 3, 2017)

I got a 35T Dirty Hand on sale for the same as the 27.  
Solid machine.
I like having vertical and horizontal.
Its heavy to hoist it up to vertical!
At first I was concerned with quick return times.  As I've used it, I've found most of the time it is faster than I am in repositioning.
Get a tray for the cut to fall onto so you don't have to pick it off the ground to re-split.
The 35 is overkill for most things.  All things considered, I like to over buy.

Buy them pre-assembled.

ksks


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 17, 2017)

I went for speed over many of the other things people mentioned. My splitter doesn't go vertical, and the motor is a HF predator. 
I bought the predator 20 ton from Harbor freight. 
It has no real cycle time because it splits in both directions,  instead of waiting for it to return,  the splitter waits for me to drop the next piece in.
the only way to keep the splitter moving non stop is to have a second personsetting up the rounds within reach and then clearing the splits. Working solo I can split a cord in a few hours. 
it  comes with an excellent work table standard also. 
I use one of my trailer ramps to roll the big stuff up off the ground,  no lifting. 
So far it has handled everything I've thrown at it.
I'm on my third season with it,  and I burn 6 cords a year.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 17, 2017)

The box catches the little bits that fall off, they go into a 230 gallon tote with a hole cut in the side and become part of my kindling supply


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 26, 2017)

I look for an electric motor.


----------



## VirginiaIron (May 12, 2017)

Enough power so when its running the engine doesn't sound like its going to spload. A wedge that travels on a slide so Im not going back and forth retrieving the splits. A lift since Im encountering larger rounds, and a low splitting attachment to handle the BIG BOYS where I can roll them right on the beam and so there is no risk of torquing my back or danger of being crushed if the split falls from the platform- as I believe there is in the video below.
Using video under fair use. Notice how such a large round must be balanced on the beam. The gentleman designed a sliding lift but the rounds still travel away and must be returned and reset. There are other videos with several large men manhandling a round back into the splitting area of different splitters.



I think the sliding block is best with a 5 or 6 way box wedge processor and return arm. There are othe videos with this model/design and it is almost totally a hands off process.
This is my next project



This was the project, below, I was building when I was introduced to the box splitting concept above, which I decided I wanted. Oh well, I guess I better get started building one.


----------



## jetsam (May 12, 2017)

What can split any sized round without hurting your back?

A teenager with a sledge and wedges!

They're not very reliable, though, and need constant maintenance even when they do work.


----------



## Jazzberry (May 13, 2017)

A splitter that will go vertical is at least a 100 times easier than the splitter in the above video. Much safer and easier on your back also.


----------



## VirginiaIron (May 13, 2017)

Jazzberry said:


> A splitter that will go vertical is at least a 100 times easier than the splitter in the above video. Much safer and easier on your back also.


I would agree with the safety that's for sure. For me personally and strength wise, I would prefer to balance a round at the torso level than to manipulate it at my ankles but for safety sake I must agree with you.  But that's why I've added the splitter boom and the table above so that the larger rounds are more manageable at the torso height. We'll see.


----------



## Jazzberry (May 15, 2017)

When the round is on the ground I manipulate it mostly with my knees while sitting in a chair. I almost never do any real lifting just kinda wobble it around with the help of my knees. With the exception of very large rounds on the first couple splits.


----------



## DodgyNomad (May 23, 2017)

Good info in this thread.  At first glance, it appears that both the Titan and the Rugged Made are pretty identical Chinese made splitters.  I haven't looked into either, but they sure do look the same.  

Curios to hear how they hold up over time.  Priced well for the features, but wondering how trouble free they'll be after 50, 100 and 200 cords.


----------

